# Sis labs underdosed?



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

I was just about to order some SIS test e but after reading the Lab reports I am changing my mind. It seems like quite a few have come back underdosed. Has anyone else found this?

thanks


----------



## IrregularB (Jun 4, 2017)

Ran their tren A and it kicked the s**t out of me. Cruising on their sust ATM. 175MG/Week and my mood/labido is amazing from Monday to Sunday. Haven't seen many lab reports but local guys love it too.


----------



## Halfwaythru (Nov 18, 2014)

I think the majority of people have been happy with SIS test e. I've used the test c and prop with no issues and have some enanthate for future use.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Haven't read a bad word about their oils.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Used a few products last cycle and using again this cycle, if they were crap I wouldnt use again, I could use other labs.

The tests, tren e and eq were very good last time, cruised on the cyp 200 and had good blood testosterone results two weeks ago, i stick to whats worked, so many take a punt on the latest fad lab who have probably barely got the set up running.

The simec tests on sis/Infiniti were good and probably the most tested uk lab i seen, Chem clarity I'm sorry but I don't believe they got there equipment in order, there results were all over the place including people who were sending two samples of the same amp getting different results.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Using it atm, no complaints, I'll do bloods in a couple more weeks.


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

All the sis oils I've used have been spot on!


----------



## smiddy444 (Feb 18, 2017)

On thier Test E 300 atm. Bloods due next week (on week 5 of my cycle) so will be posting here when I get the results. NHS too, so I know the results will be reliable.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

I've just ordered some Mast E. Any lab results for that or experiences?


----------



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

smiddy444 said:


> On thier Test E 300 atm. Bloods due next week (on week 5 of my cycle) so will be posting here when I get the results. NHS too, so I know the results will be reliable.


 Look forward to that mate


----------



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

A_L said:


> I've just ordered some Mast E. Any lab results for that or experiences?


 There's a sticky thread mate


----------



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

Well that settles that then.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

A_L said:


> I've just ordered some Mast E. Any lab results for that or experiences?


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/293108-aas-lab-tests/?page=2&do=embed&comment=5663484&embedComment=5663484&embedDo=findComment#comment-5663484

maybe there.


----------



## GeeHFifteen (Nov 11, 2016)

Hope this is useful for a few:

Infiniti Test E: Did exactly what it's supposed to, pleased with this.

Infiniti Anavar 10mg: Unfortunately either bunk or very under dosed.

SIS NPP: Terrible PIP, should not hurt this much. Couldn't continue longer than a week.

SIS Sustanon: Worked well, no PIP and all round did its job.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Bit s**t but at least it's definitely in there :lol:


----------



## deadmau (Mar 30, 2014)

Wouldn't bother with there orals had their dbol was crap and read lots of mixed reviews


----------



## smiddy444 (Feb 18, 2017)

Also worth noting I weighed myself today and I've put on a fu**ing stone in a month, and if anything what little fat I had is even further reduced. Lifting roughly twice what I was before cycle too on some lifts.

I'm also eating anything that moves, and diving into cafes/delis/etc to buy food like a rapist dives into a Soho knocking shop to try and curtail the cravings.

So I'm pretty certain it's legit...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

smiddy444 said:


> Also worth noting I weighed myself today and I've put on a fu**ing stone in a month, and if anything what little fat I had is even further reduced. Lifting roughly twice what I was before cycle too on some lifts.
> 
> I'm also eating anything that moves, and diving into cafes/delis/etc to buy food like a rapist dives into a Soho knocking shop to try and curtail the cravings.
> 
> So I'm pretty certain it's legit...


 Whoa! You have gained a stone, eat anything and everything, are leaner and your lifts have doubled all in 4 weeks.

What's this gear you're using I wanna get me some?


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

I've been using 300mg a wk and bloods came back 69nmol so about right I'd say


----------



## CrazyA (Dec 28, 2016)

I've tried their test E and it felt like more like Test P as my libido and strength jumped up rather sudden.

I'm two weeks into their superbol and it's making me extremely aggressive and my blood pressure's dropped to hypotention so that stuff is definitely doing something.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nowt wrong with sis oils and as @Dead lee said CC tests were utter garbage and not to be trusted.


----------



## smiddy444 (Feb 18, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> Whoa! You have gained a stone, eat anything and everything, are leaner and your lifts have doubled all in 4 weeks.
> 
> What's this gear you're using I wanna get me some?


 I assume this is sarcasm but I'm not sure what your point is.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Just finished my first sis Cycle. Before now I have been exclusively rohm. Been very happy with the results. Whatever dose they were, they worked for me. (Test / deca)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

smiddy444 said:


> I assume this is sarcasm but I'm not sure what your point is.


 My point being you're full of s**t!


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

I used their test e and tren e. Pleased with both. People tend to jump ship when a new lab gets hyped on ukm but most people were happy with their oils I think.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

smiddy444 said:


> Also worth noting I weighed myself today and I've put on a fu**ing stone in a month, and if anything what little fat I had is even further reduced. Lifting roughly twice what I was before cycle too on some lifts.
> 
> I'm also eating anything that moves, and diving into cafes/delis/etc to buy food like a rapist dives into a Soho knocking shop to try and curtail the cravings.
> 
> So I'm pretty certain it's legit...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

DLTBB said:


>


 What's your point mate?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> What's your point mate?


 Lifting roughly twice what I was before cycle too on some lifts so I'm pretty certain it's legit...


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

"eating anything that moves", lol, I prefer my food stationary.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Lifting roughly twice what I was before cycle too on some lifts so I'm pretty certain it's legit...


 Is this not achievable then??? I started benching 20kg last month, I'm now benching 120kg soooooo


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

DLTBB said:


>


 LOL I looked like this when I read that statement.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I use SIS test e, prop, tren a and NPP (okay, that's Infiniti) and they're all good.

Slightly off topic, but kinda relevant: one odd thing is when I have to use other NPPs (can't remember lab names) when waiting for more Infiniti, my skin goes to sh*t in a day or so. As soon as back on Inifiniti, it goes back to normal in a day or so.

Test, aromasin etc all stays the same, just the NPP. Why is that? Stronger compounds from the other labs, different carrier oil? I only run 400mg a week.


----------



## smiddy444 (Feb 18, 2017)

To clear any confusion, as I stated in the first thread I made on here, I'm not your typical first time steroid user.

Was no where near natural limits, built like a skeleton, and last year could barely eat due to anxiety/panic attacks.

While I know many people say "wait until your near your natural limit" before jumping on gear, I read and read and read, worked hard in the gym, made sure form was on point, and got my eating up to a reasonable level (was managing 3000 kcal per day just before starting, again remember I could barely eat 1000 last year without throwing up).

So I started on gear as a "shortcut" something most people on here seemed to understand given you're all sensible, experienced, and not American.

And its working. Very well too.

A stone seems a lot for a guy who already weighs 18 stone and works out hard, but bear in mind I weighed just over 55kg a year ago. Got that up to 60kg by around March by eating and lifting naturally. Since starting my cycle I'm now at 66/67kg depending on the time of day. Correct me if I have my maths wrong (or rather Google has its maths wrong) , but 7kg is 1.102 stone.

I also struggled to bench with a 5kg plate on each side. I can now do 15/20kg each side (again, depending on which workout I'm doing). Same story for the likes of rows. Overhead press has exploded too - always my weak lift, but now I actually have shoulder muscles - so I've gone from struggling with an empty EZ curl bar to having a 10kg plate each side. Deadlifts have gone from about 40kg to 100kg. I can now easily bust out 4 sets of 10 chins and am at the point where I'm going to start chaining plates to a dip belt - again, I could barely do 4 chins a month ago.

While this may all seem pathetic compared to a guy who can easily bust out a 100kg bench press like its nothing, I'm still impressed with myself.

I'm also noticeably bigger, again still skinny compared to most of you guys, but given where I started its a huge leap.

Also eating 4000 kcal a day easily, hitting my macros too.

My mood, confidence, and general sense of wellbeing is also massively improved - I'd happily inject myself twice a day for that effect alone.

So if that's bullshit, I suppose there's nothing I can do to "prove" it to you guys. Feel free to throw suggestions over though.

My original point still stands though - this proves, to me at least, that the SIS gear is fine.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Whoa! You have gained a stone, eat anything and everything, are leaner and your lifts have doubled all in 4 weeks.
> 
> What's this gear you're using I wanna get me some?


 ^^^fck me dead me 2 ..what stuff is it lol


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

smiddy444 said:


> To clear any confusion, as I stated in the first thread I made on here, I'm not your typical first time steroid user.
> 
> Was no where near natural limits, built like a skeleton, and last year could barely eat due to anxiety/panic attacks.
> 
> ...


 Progress is all that matters mate and you have come a long way in a short time so congratulations on that.

Even when I was 102KG and on some big doses my bench 1rep max was 180kg, im now 90ish and benching 120kg for reps.

I hit 140kg for a few reps on a good day but the effort is still 100% so muscles are getting the required overload.

As long as your giving 100% it does not matter if your benching 60kg and the 20 stone guy is benching 180kg same effort required.

If you want to give evidence then a before and after picture will stop the pi$$ takers :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Every lab seems to be underdosed these days judging by the threads on here recently...


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

My entire prep will more than likely be made up of sis this year mate. Never had a problem with them. :rockon:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> My entire prep will more than likely be made up of sis this year mate. Never had a problem with them. :rockon:


 Using them for my blast later in the year. Never used before but their oils get good reviews so not worried.


----------



## Zulew (Apr 27, 2017)

i rate their Test E and currently on Tren Ace from SIS , too early really to feel much and thought it might be bunk as i still havent had tren cough XD. However im having SERIOUS night sweats, im angry as a c**t , and cardio is getting harder to breathe despite doing it regularly. so im hoping to see some proper effects in the next week or so. (only a week and a few days in really so im just being an impatient t**t really )

*Edit i can confirm test e is G2G and well dosed, bench 1RM went up 30kg by week 3 after a long time plateau before the cycle and that was only on 250mg/wk before id even added in any other compounds XD


----------



## smiddy444 (Feb 18, 2017)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Progress is all that matters mate and you have come a long way in a short time so congratulations on that.
> 
> Even when I was 102KG and on some big doses my bench 1rep max was 180kg, im now 90ish and benching 120kg for reps.
> 
> ...


 Missed this post, but thanks for the reassurance.

Will be posting full progress pics after my cycle. Doing a little diary type thing too.


----------



## smiddy444 (Feb 18, 2017)

Just as a little heads up, my GP just rang me (how's that for service). Test is now 48 nmol/l after 5 weeks on SIS Test E 300. Bear in mind it was 12.1 before my cycle.

Will be posting full results when I pick them up tomorrow, but I think it's safe to say SIS gear is good to go.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

smiddy444 said:


> Just as a little heads up, my GP just rang me (how's that for service). Test is now 48 nmol/l after 5 weeks on SIS Test E 300. Bear in mind it was 12.1 before my cycle.
> 
> Will be posting full results when I pick them up tomorrow, but I think it's safe to say SIS gear is good to go.


 This off just 1ml a week?


----------



## smiddy444 (Feb 18, 2017)

JonSon said:


> This off just 1ml a week?


 No, 2ml per week, so 600mg test per week.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

smiddy444 said:


> No, 2ml per week, so 600mg test per week.


 Your gear isn't good to go in that case.


----------



## smiddy444 (Feb 18, 2017)

What should my levels be then? And why?


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

smiddy444 said:


> What should my levels be then? And why?


 Reason why it should be higher is because your injecting 600mg of testosterone a week. 120 at least. I'm using sis atm and these results surprise me.


----------



## smiddy444 (Feb 18, 2017)

Wasn't the best signal so maybe I misheard him. Might have said 148.

There's obviously something in there anyway, because that's still a big jump.

Like I say, will know more tomorrow when I get the results on paper.

Will certainly be interesting if it is underdosed, and will be the first and last time I use SIS.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

smiddy444 said:


> Wasn't the best signal so maybe I misheard him. Might have said 148.
> 
> There's obviously something in there anyway, because that's still a big jump.
> 
> ...


 Update when you get results, hopefully you misheard them.


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

smiddy444 said:


> No, 2ml per week, so 600mg test per week.


 1ml of the same product put me at 69nmol so hopefully you heard him wrong lol


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Wayno said:


> 1ml of the same product put me at 69nmol so hopefully you heard him wrong lol


 When was this? Was it the new stuff without the security seal on the vials?


----------



## Tonynico (Jun 2, 2017)

Wayno said:


> 1ml of the same product put me at 69nmol so hopefully you heard him wrong lol


 Yea right lol just orderd a few vials of there test e


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

JonSon said:


> When was this? Was it the new stuff without the security seal on the vials?


 Erm a few wks back and noo it had the plastic wrapping over the lid.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Wayno said:


> Erm a few wks back and noo it had the plastic wrapping over the lid.


 Wonder if @smiddy444 vials had the security seals on.


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

Tonynico said:


> Yea right lol just orderd a few vials of there test e


 Yeh I've been using it for my cut and it's been fine and good result on bloods so can't moan really, down a little on strength but that's to be expected as I'm cutting.


----------



## smiddy444 (Feb 18, 2017)

Wayno said:


> Erm a few wks back and noo it had the plastic wrapping over the lid.


 Mine is the same. Not got it with me at the moment but I'm pretty sure manufacture date on the bottle was Jan 2016.


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

smiddy444 said:


> Mine is the same. Not got it with me at the moment but I'm pretty sure manufacture date on the bottle was Jan 2016.


 Mines different


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

smiddy444 said:


> Mine is the same. Not got it with me at the moment but I'm pretty sure manufacture date on the bottle was Jan 2016.


 Old stock should be fine that, forget the dates on the labels though they mean nothing. I've used it before and was spot on. All the new vials don't have that wrapping over the cap.


----------



## Tonynico (Jun 2, 2017)

Wayno said:


> Mines different
> 
> View attachment 143072


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

@Tonynico yours doesn't have the security seal does it?


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

JonSon said:


> Old stock should be fine that, *forget the dates on the labels though they mean nothing. *I've used it before and was spot on. All the new vials don't have that wrapping over the cap.


 This is very true, generic labels


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

View attachment IMG_0484.PNG


----------



## Tonynico (Jun 2, 2017)

JonSon said:


> @Tonynico yours doesn't have the security seal does it?


 What do you mean mate like on this sust


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

@Tonynico yes.


----------



## Tonynico (Jun 2, 2017)

JonSon said:


> @Tonynico yes.


 Then no


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

All speculation anyway. Let's see what @smiddy444 says tomorrow. Hopefully he misheard.


----------



## Tonynico (Jun 2, 2017)

JonSon said:


> All speculation anyway. Let's see what @smiddy444 says tomorrow. Hopefully he misheard.


 Hope so mate few of my mates are on it and seem to be doing fine and few lads on here so will see


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

2ml sis sust has me at 163nmol


----------



## kearsleyc58 (Jul 8, 2019)

I have been on a test e and deca mix from sphinx labs and has been really good got good gains and improve with heavier lifting every session, did this for 6 weeks and have now moved on to just test e from sis labs, been on this for 3 weeks and feel crap. Not much heavier on lifting and no gains. Have just re -oredered some sphinx again cause am convinced sis test is very weak, also labido is crap where as on sphinx it was through the roof


----------

